# Street talk



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I may just be gettin old here, but I find people who talk in this language increasingly irritating...

examples....

the = de
with =wid
that = dat
brother = brova
this = dis
my = ma

etc etc etc Â 

Whats the fucking point eh, why?

* waits for sarcy replies written in street language


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Quite right, old chap.

My problem is with people who reproduce the personal pronoun of I as i. :-*Â

Don't u agree?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sup with dat? U hoes bitchin' at you and u don't understand their speak?

What is worse are those l33t 10yr old d00ds that l1v3 0n 1rc.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - about the point of it...................it 'cos for some reason the whole country wants to be like America......just look at the "pop" charts.....UK bands but they sing and talk black American.....dumbasses......I blame TV/Films & bling music for all that shite bruv.....oh...and the medja too.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I find it regrettable dat sucka's duzn't try t'talk de queen's english any mo'e. ah' snatch yo' point seriously Vek Proops, ah' hope by sayin' dis dat fo'um members gots'ta reso't t'mo'e sensible behaviour in future. Cheers mah' dears.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Fuck em.................that's what i say


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, and they like always need to include as many examples of the word like as they can in a sentance, 'cos it's like cool - innit?

Fuckwits!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Fuck em.................that's what i say Â


Fuckin shoot em.........that's what I say


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am gonna be rad dude....I partly blame teachers.....MPs etc.....everything these days is too PC..... when I was @ school etc we where taught to repect disipline blah blah blah that just does not happen anymore....hence the little fuckers that are kids today are totally out of hand. So teen culture emerged......and its stuck.....but the teen culture likes the American culture....and thats where it all goes wrong....

Booo yaka sha..... bling....

Craig Daviddddddd


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

who are you actually dissin here?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I be unhappy wit' dis as well. Ah be baaad... In mah opinion, it be some sign o' waik brains, but den rememba' dat at laist 50% o' da damn sucka's yo' ass
meet be o' below average intelligence. I think somecat should rin' Audi customa' services o' scribble t' watchdog.

oh, an' as garyc will no doubt point out, dair has also been some associated rise in da wearin' o' sports Versaces an' baseball hats, which be also some real damn way baaad shit indeed


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

peace bruv

an' sup y'alll


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Sup with dat? U hoes bitchin' at you and u don't understand their speak?
> 
> What is worse are those l33t 10yr old d00ds that l1v3 0n 1rc.....


Da fact dat you ave got a blaaady scottish accent means dat you could neva do da accent fingy innit son!

y0u 4r3 0wn3d y0u n0rv3rn g1t


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

4 joo sucky fucky 10 dallar Aye b anyting u want me 2 b.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Is anybody else actually reading de ova posts like? I findin it soo ard to read I cant be bovaad...

Lol, I agree though. It is mighty annoying. But I guess it is the result of illiterates who are famous polluting the youth of today!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Lol, I agree though. It is mighty annoying. But I guess it is the result of illiterates who are famous polluting the youth of today!


There we go - this whole thread summed up in one go


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do youths speak like this? I thought it was just the old black man/woman no matter what age! :-/. Oh and you must add a 'innit' somewhere along a few sentences ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wasssat? blood!! iz u cussing da way me and ma boys are chattin?

we hav improoved da qweens language n 4dat u shud B fanking us blood!

Gwaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!

8)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Do youths speak like this? Â I thought it was just the old black man/woman no matter what age! Â :-/. Â Oh and you must add a 'innit' somewhere along a few sentences Â ;D


its not YOUTH.. its YOOOOOT.. cha man.. a'ight?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ya nat a mean?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG this is like another language ;D. My tongue is getting all tangle twisted hehe :-X


----------

